# Joutes amoureuses



## golgoth13

si quelqu un a une idee de comment pourrait on traduire l expression "les joutes amoureuses" en anglais....
j ai besoin si possible de garder le cote "guerrier"(!) de l expression.
merci de votre aide


----------



## timboleicester

golgoth13 said:
			
		

> si quelqu un a une idee de comment pourrait on traduire l expression "les joutes amoureuses" en anglais....
> j ai besoin si possible de garder le cote "guerrier"(!) de l expression.
> merci de votre aide


 
d'bord une petite tetative de ta part....


----------



## geve

Hello golgoth13, et bienvenue sur ce forum !

Peut-être que tu pourrais expliquer ce que tu veux exprimer exactement par "joutes amoureuses", pour que les natifs anglophones puissent t'aider au mieux... Se bagarrer dans un couple, se taquiner, jouer le jeu de la séduction...?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:
			
		

> Hello golgoth13, et bienvenue sur ce forum !
> 
> Peut-être que tu pourrais expliquer ce que tu veux exprimer exactement par "joutes amoureuses", pour que les natifs anglophones puissent t'aider au mieux... Se bagarrer dans un couple, se taquiner, jouer le jeu de la séduction...?


Je pense qu'il s'agit de quelque chose de plus "physique"... Non ?


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Je pense qu'il s'agit de quelque chose de plus "physique"... Non ?


C'est bien ce que je dis : faut préciser !  

On ne pourrait pas faire quelque chose avec "wrestling" ? (mais enfin ce n'est pas très guerrier)


----------



## se16teddy

lovers grappling with one another?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je dis : faut préciser !
> 
> On ne pourrait pas faire quelque chose avec "wrestling" ? (mais enfin ce n'est pas très guerrier)


Ok, je précise, je voulais parler de ceci : 


> Elles sont 61 % qui avouent avoir fait l'amour avec un collègue, dont 51 % étaient leur supérieur. Pour 28 % des femmes interrogées, *les joutes amoureuses* se sont même déroulées sur le lieu de travail avec une préférence certaine pour "son" bureau.


Plus explicite ?


----------



## timboleicester

se16teddy said:
			
		

> lovers grappling with one another?


 
amourous jousting fits


----------



## geve

Oui oui, Karine, ce n'est pas à toi que je demandais de préciser, c'est à golgoth13 !  
En d'autres termes, est-ce qu'il faut privilégier le côté "affrontement" (qui peut être verbal aussi) ou le côté "physique" ?

timboleicester, is "amourous jousting" commonly used then?


----------



## timboleicester

geve said:
			
		

> Oui oui, Karine, ce n'est pas à toi que je demandais de préciser, c'est à golgoth13 !
> En d'autres termes, est-ce qu'il faut privilégier le côté "affrontement" (qui peut être verbal aussi) ou le côté "physique" ?
> 
> timboleicester, is "amourous jousting" commonly used then?


 
it's as common as joutes amoureuses....

sexual badinage  ??


----------



## balaam

body to body ?

not litteral but idea of combat and sex


----------



## golgoth13

salut et merci de vos reponses si promptes.
en fait ce que je veux dire serait qq chose d assez general qui engloberait les idees de jeu de la seduction et d acte sexuel. en fait une maniere de decrire une histoire amoureuse avec le cote jeu/combat de l expression francaise.
bon je veux bien me lancer mais ce serait que de la traduction mot a mot issue de mon dictionnaire et ca donnerais qqchose proche de celle de timboleicester :
"amourous joust", "lovers joust"....


----------



## geve

Eh bien puisque "amourous jousting" existe, ce serait un de ces (rares ?) cas où une traduction littérale fonctionne !


----------



## timboleicester

geve said:
			
		

> Eh bien puisque "amourous jousting" existe, ce serait un de ces (rares ?) cas où une traduction littérale fonctionne !


 
mais vive la difference


----------



## timpeac

I've never heard of "amorous jousting" and wouldn't be sure what is meant. Without wishing to be too explicit the first thing that would occur to me would be a male homosexual encounter...


----------



## la_cavalière

geve said:
			
		

> Eh bien puisque "amourous jousting" existe, ce serait un de ces (rares ?) cas où une traduction littérale fonctionne !


 
Non, "amourous jousting" ne se dit pas...


----------



## timboleicester

et pourqoui jeune homme?> a cause des lances sans doute!


----------



## geve

Ah bon, ah bon... Si "amorous jousting" n'est pas si évident que ça, alors... Back to work, guys!  Any other suggestions? 
What about "grappling" suggested by se16teddy?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:
			
		

> Oui oui, Karine, ce n'est pas à toi que je demandais de préciser, c'est à golgoth13 !
> En d'autres termes, est-ce qu'il faut privilégier le côté "affrontement" (qui peut être verbal aussi) ou le côté "physique" ?
> 
> timboleicester, is "amourous jousting" commonly used then?


J'avais bien compris chère Gève.
Mais pour moi, il n'y avait pas de doutes (et j'avais tort, cf. la réponse de Golgoth13, poste #12) : il s'agissait de sexe, un point c'est tout.
Sinon, on parle plutôt de joutes verbales...


----------



## Cath.S.

timpeac said:
			
		

> I've never heard of "amorous jousting" and wouldn't be sure what is meant. Without wishing to be too explicit the first thing that would occur to me would be a male homosexual encounter...


Here, though, it doesn't say King!


----------



## timboleicester

la_cavalière said:
			
		

> Non, "amourous jousting" ne se dit pas...


 

ca se dit parce que je le dis.....et je l'ai lu dans un journal.


----------



## Cath.S.

timboleicester said:
			
		

> ca se dit parce que je le dis.....et je l'ai lu dans un journal.


Ce ne serait pas le _Guardian_, des fois ?


----------



## la_cavalière

romantic romp?

romantic sparring? (this is more like flirting while arguing, not about sex)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

timboleicester said:
			
		

> ca se dit parce que je le dis.....et je l'ai lu dans un journal.


Ca nous fait deux bonnes raisons.  

(le journal, c'est pas le même que celui d'egueule, par hasard ?)

Edit : Le Guardian, cf. post #22 !


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> Ce ne serait pas le _Guardian_, des fois ?


Ou le Guardian, *une* fois ?

Des blagues à part, un googlage d'un seul hit suggère fort que cet usage n'est pas très répandu.


----------



## golgoth13

j ai fais une recherche dans google avec "amourous jousting" sans grand succes j ai trouve un peu plus de reponses avec "lovers jousting" que je trouve d ailleurs plus joli. je vais donc utiliser ca.
bon comme quoi des fois y a pas a se creuser la tete de trop!!

voila un ptit lien pour tous les amoureux de notre belle langue francaise
dico-des-mots.com

bon les non francophones auront un peu de mal au debut, mais y a des perles!

merci a tous


----------



## timboleicester

la_cavalière said:
			
		

> Non, "amourous jousting" ne se dit pas...


 

mais je vous assure je l'ai lu quelque part


----------



## la_cavalière

golgoth13 said:
			
		

> j ai fais une recherche dans google avec "amourous jousting" sans grand succes j ai trouve un peu plus de reponses avec "lovers jousting" que je trouve d ailleurs plus joli. je vais donc utiliser ca.
> bon comme quoi des fois y a pas a se creuser la tete de trop!!
> 
> voila un ptit lien pour tous les amoureux de notre belle langue francaise
> dico-des-mots.com
> 
> bon les non francophones auront un peu de mal au debut, mais y a des perles!
> 
> merci a tous


 
Vous parlez du sexe? Sinon, je suggère "romantic sparring."


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

timpeac said:
			
		

> Ou le Guardian, *une* fois ?
> 
> Des blagues à part, un googlage d'un seul hit suggère fort que cet usage n'est pas très répandu.


Oui, mais ne devrait-on pas accorder un peu plus de crédits aux dires des natifs plutôt qu'aux recherches Googliennes. Hum ?
Même si ce n'est pas très répandu : ça se dit !


----------



## timpeac

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Oui, mais ne devrait-on pas accorder un peu plus de crédits aux dires des natifs plutôt qu'aux recherches Googliennes. Hum ?
> Même si ce n'est pas très répandu : ça se dit !


Oui, oui, je ne le nie pas - c'est pas moi qui ai dit que ça ne se dit pas. Je dis juste que je ne l'ai pas entendu (et en plus ne l'aurais pas compris) et qu'un googlage d'un hit suggère que la plupart des anglophones ne l'utiliseraient pas non plus. Il faut se méfier de google, mais un seul hit....la plus affreuse des conneries les plus ébahissantes a plus de hits que ça !


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Oui, mais ne devrait-on pas accorder un peu plus de crédits aux dires des natifs plutôt qu'aux recherches Googliennes. Hum ?
> Même si ce n'est pas très répandu : ça se dit !


Mais non : D'après le(s) natif(s), ça se *l*it ! 

Bon, ok, admettons, ça peut se dire. Le problème, c'est que ça ne sera pas compris par tous... ou mal compris...  Alors, ce serait sans doute plus prudent de chercher une solution alternative, non ?  

Alors, "sparring", "grappling"... qu'en pensent les foules déchaînées ?


NB- après ce fil, "amorous jousting" va peut-être avoir *2* hits, non ??


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

timpeac said:
			
		

> Oui, oui, je ne le nie pas - c'est pas moi qui ai dit que ça ne se dit pas. Je dis juste que je ne l'ai pas entendu (et en plus ne l'aurais pas compris) et qu'un googlage d'un hit suggère que la plupart des anglophones ne l'utiliseraient pas non plus. Il faut se méfier de google, mais un seul hit....la plus affreuse des conneries les plus ébahissantes a plus de hits que ça !


Ok, que tu ne l'aurais pas compris, ça c'est une vraie information ! 
Je trouvais un peu abrupt de dire "ça ne se dit pas", et je sais bien que ce n'est pas toi. Je trouvais ça un peu "cavalier", c'est tout.  
Qu'est-ce que tu dis, toi, alors ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:
			
		

> Mais non : D'après le(s) natif(s), ça se *l*it !
> 
> Bon, ok, admettons, ça peut se dire. Le problème, c'est que ça ne sera pas compris par tous... ou mal compris...  Alors, ce serait sans doute plus prudent de chercher une solution alternative, non ?
> 
> Alors, "sparring", "grappling"... qu'en pensent les foules déchaînées ?
> 
> 
> NB- après ce fil, "amorous jousting va peut-être avoir *2* hits, non ??


Un doute affreux m'assaille tout à coup : Le Guardian s'adresserait-il à une élite ? Le commun des mortels ne pourrait-il pas comprendre une expression faite de l'association de deux mots simples dans un contexte particulier ? 

(j'ai ajouté "amorous jousting" dans le titre, pour ajouter des chances à un deuxième référencement  )


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Ok, que tu ne l'aurais pas compris, ça c'est une vraie information !


Toi, tu as lu le post #15 un peu trop vite


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:
			
		

> Toi, tu as lu le post #15 un peu trop vite


Je suis une adepte de la lecture rapide, mais j'avais parfaitement lu cette contribution.  Je ne la relève qu'ensuite, pour souligner que ceci est vraiment une information, contrairement au "ça ne se dit pas" catégorique et sans appel qui m'a fait hérisser mon poil de personne utilisant des expressions qui, en France, ne sont souvent connues et employées que dans ma région, par exemple.
Suis-je claire, malgré ma fièvre ? I wonder...


----------



## timpeac

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Je suis une adepte de la lecture rapide, mais j'avais parfaitement lu cette contribution.  Je ne la relève qu'ensuite, pour souligner que ceci est vraiment une information, contrairement au "ça ne se dit pas" catégorique et sans appel qui m'a fait hérisser mon poil de personne utilisant des expressions qui, en France, ne sont souvent connues et employées que dans ma région, par exemple.
> Suis-je claire, malgré ma fièvre ? I wonder...


Ah bon, tu me citais comme bon exemple, contrairement à ce "ça ne se dit pas". Ça me plaît parce que j'abonde dans ton sens. Je déteste ces assertions absolues aussi.

Revenant à nos moutons, je suggère "the cut and thrust of an amorous conquest".


----------



## la_cavalière

Pardon me for saying "ça ne se dit pas." I had no idea I offended you and was only attempting to offer my advice. Evidemment, tout "se dit."

I thought these forums were to ask questions of natives of each language for advice on the best way to phrase certain expressions. Si tout se dit, à quoi ça sert de demander des conseils?


----------



## geve

la_cavalière said:
			
		

> Pardon me for saying "ça ne se dit pas." I had no idea I offended you and was only attempting to offer my advice. Evidemment, tout "se dit."
> 
> I thought these forums were to ask questions of natives of each language for advice on the best way to phrase certain expressions. Si tout se dit, à quoi ça sert de demander des conseils?


It's not that "tout se dit", but since the expression had been given by a native (who must therefore think it can be said), "ça ne se dit pas" seems a bit peremptory  as opposed to "I've never heard it said", "I'm not sure I would understand it" or "I don't think it's used where I come from"


----------



## timpeac

la_cavalière said:
			
		

> Pardon me for saying "ça ne se dit pas." I had no idea I offended you and was only attempting to offer my advice. Evidemment, tout "se dit."
> 
> I thought these forums were to ask questions of natives of each language for advice on the best way to phrase certain expressions. Si tout se dit, à quoi ça sert de demander des conseils?


Don't worry Cavalière - I think everyone goes through the "that doesn't exist" stage before realising, as you rightly say, that more things than you ever thought possible are said somewhere in the English speaking world. If you don't say it and have never heard of it and-or wouldn't understand it even if you did hear it etc then just say that (very useful information) - I have seen some things that are very common in Britain been described as "doesn't exist" by Americans, and equally the Brits do the same to some usage that turns out to be perfectly normal in America. I think all we can do is bring our personal experience - and of course unless we know every variety we can never say something "doesn't exist" (or ne se dit pas etc).

Edit - oops, Gève already said what I did, but in a decidedly more concise manner!


----------



## timboleicester

timpeac said:
			
		

> Don't worry Cavalière - I think everyone goes through the "that doesn't exist" stage before realising, as you rightly say, that more things than you ever thought possible are said somewhere in the English speaking world. If you don't say it and have never heard of it and-or wouldn't understand it even if you did hear it etc then just say that (very useful information) - I have seen some things that are very common in Britain been described as "doesn't exist" by Americans, and equally the Brits do the same to some usage that turns out to be perfectly normal in America. I think all we can do is bring our personal experience - and of course unless we know every variety we can never say something "doesn't exist" (or ne se dit pas etc).
> 
> Edit - oops, Gève already said what I did, but in a decidedly more concise manner!


 
And as it was I who made the "tongue-in-cheek" suggestion in the first place I wasn't offended by your "Ça se dit pas" remark. Afterall, language is invention and as long as it doesn't break the accepted rules for formation (and sometimes not even then) exists the very moment you utter the words. I remember reading in a book " the sky was embrowning itself moment by moment " that wasnt inthe dictionary either, but who am I to argue with Thomas Hardy


----------



## timpeac

Just to be clear, from one Tim to another, it was not me who said "ça ne se dit pas", but Cavalière - who has just apologised


----------



## timboleicester

timpeac said:
			
		

> Just to be clear, from one Tim to another, it was not me who said "ça ne se dit pas", but Cavalière - who has just apologised


 
Yes I kow you didnt, is it because i quote the last thing said on this topic and that was you that you thought i thought.......it was you? oh dear...we are highly strung this morning.....apology accepted anyway from all and sundry.


----------



## timpeac

timboleicester said:
			
		

> Yes I kow you didnt, is it because i quote the last thing said on this topic and that was you that you thought i thought.......it was you? oh dear...we are highly strung this morning.....apology accepted anyway from all and sundry.


Yes - normally if you quote someone they're going to think you're talking fairly directly to them. Right, well everyone's apologised, and is very sorry, now what's the appropriate damn translation?  (I thought my suggestion in 36 wasn't bad given the context that has been spelt out...but I suppose I would think that)


----------



## timboleicester

timpeac said:
			
		

> Yes - normally if you quote someone they're going to think you're talking fairly directly to them. Right, well everyone's apologised, and is very sorry, now what's the appropriate damn translation?  (I thought my suggestion in 36 wasn't bad given the context that has been spelt out...but I suppose I would think that)


 
are you asking me as you quote me? what about " Amourous Jousting"


----------



## geve

ça se dit, "linguistic jousting"?  In any case, let's get back to that, you're right!  

I liked the "cut and thrust" suggestion too -and maybe I'm a bit less partial  however I'm a bit less qualified to evaluate an English sentence... but the idea of "estocades" seems to fit well the meaning indeed.


----------

